
Write tests. Not too many. Mostly integration - ggurgone
https://blog.kentcdodds.com/write-tests-not-too-many-mostly-integration-5e8c7fff591c
======
whipoodle
Probably worth mentioning the source of the structure of this quote- it’s
Michael Pollan’s distilled dietary advice: “Eat food. Not too much. Mostly
plants.” Maybe that quote itself is based on something else, but it’s where I
know it from.

